# What to do if there is no avian vet?



## luffygonbethepirateking (Nov 19, 2021)

My budgies are fine but I start being paranoid about their possible illness. I was searching avian vets in my area and in another city close to me and possibly having an avian vet- to no avail. If I had an avian vet nearby, that would be a life-saver. I'm willing to dip into my savings. Thing is, I have no avian vet in ~900k radius and the farthest one is 1000km away. I can only go there by plane and all airlines don't allow exotic animals on board as they don't want to take responsibility in case something happens to those animals while on board. In emergency situations, traveling to that avian vet is impossible.

I asked a vet and they told me they aren’t experienced with birds and tell me to find an avian vet. There’s also a poultry vet where I live but I’m not sure if they are experienced with parrots as poultry and parrots have different anatomies and require different medications. Here when birds get sick people ask for at home medications. I’d say some bird owners are very experienced (not qualified) with bird medicine and give in-depth answers on how to give birds medicine with right dosage. Not sure if I can count on them

I already have Bragg ACV on hand. Liquid calcium in case my dumb bird lays eggs. Several bird forums (including this group) and 2 first aid groups for birds. I have a friend whose family has a budgie. He is 9-10 years old. I asked her if he gets sick sometimes and she says every few months but he bounces back eventually?? Pretty vague answer. She doesnt know any avian vet in practice.

So back to my first question- if your avian vet is a few hours drive away from you what would you do if your bird is ill?

Thank you for answering


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

This is a problem for many people and it is great that you are looking for a solution before you need it. The poultry vet would be a good place to start, he/she may have contacts that could answer a question about treating parrots, have you looked for exotic vets, they usually see birds. Another option would be to contact a zoo if there is one in your area and find out who their vet is, if there is a university around you that has a veterinary program they sometimes have clinics connected with the school. In answer to your final question, I would move or be prepared to travel, I realize this is not practical for everyone but that is what I would do.


----------



## luffygonbethepirateking (Nov 19, 2021)

Cody said:


> This is a problem for many people and it is great that you are looking for a solution before you need it. The poultry vet would be a good place to start, he/she may have contacts that could answer a question about treating parrots, have you looked for exotic vets, they usually see birds. Another option would be to contact a zoo if there is one in your area and find out who their vet is, if there is a university around you that has a veterinary program they sometimes have clinics connected with the school. In answer to your final question, I would move or be prepared to travel, I realize this is not practical for everyone but that is what I would do.


Thank you! No zoos around me unfortunately. Exotic vets are also hard to find. A university with veterinary program would be great but I'm afraid that is not available here. I'm actually still searching for an avian vet in a bigger city 100+ km away from me. Or at least if they are not qualified avian vets, they should have experience with birds and parrots. I don't drive as I'm not old enough to drive where I live (unlike in the US where 16 year olds can drive 😅).


----------



## luffygonbethepirateking (Nov 19, 2021)

Cody said:


> This is a problem for many people and it is great that you are looking for a solution before you need it. The poultry vet would be a good place to start, he/she may have contacts that could answer a question about treating parrots, have you looked for exotic vets, they usually see birds. Another option would be to contact a zoo if there is one in your area and find out who their vet is, if there is a university around you that has a veterinary program they sometimes have clinics connected with the school. In answer to your final question, I would move or be prepared to travel, I realize this is not practical for everyone but that is what I would do.


Update: I found a vet that also provides bird care. They say if needed I can book an appointment and take my birds. They are based in a bigger city which I’ll move to soon (to attend uni) so I’m able to go to the vet if needed. Thank you again!


----------

